# Using a tablet for uber and making/receiving calls



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Is there any way to use a Samsung Galaxy tablet to drive and still be able to make/receive calls from pax? My husband also does uber/Lyft and likes the bigger tablet but is unable to make/receive calls from pax through it. He does have a google pixel 3 but cannot link the devices. 

I would like to use a tablet myself but hesitate to get any without the phone capability. We are on Verizon. Thanks


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I can do calls on the ipad.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Samsung tab pro 8.4 used to route pax calls through my galaxy phone. This stopped working when I got a new generic android phone.

If I want to call them, I have to manually dial the number on the app. Honestly, not receiving calls is kinda a blessing.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Any android tablet can make calls and sms through the app, I think


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

No, my Samsung Tab A only supports Wi-Fi. Cannot phone.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

You don't need the phone function to call pax. 

But I realized now that not all pax uses the app.to call.


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

What kind of holder would you be using for the tablet?


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

I use my iPad mini for navigation and my iPhone as backup. If both are in the same iCloud account they’re both in sync meaning that if anyone calls me it should ring both devices. Not sure about android devices but my guess is that yes they are in sync


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Stav53 said:


> I use my iPad mini for navigation and my iPhone as backup. If both are in the same iCloud account they're both in sync meaning that if anyone calls me it should ring both devices. Not sure about android devices but my guess is that yes they are in sync


'Yes, calls on nearby devices works great on iOS....no such Android equivalent.

i have t-mobile so I use the Digits app, works fine.


----------

